# Anyone load 500 S&W SPECIAL?



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

I have two boxes of Corbon 500 S&W Special rounds (I bought them by mistake, I actually never knew there was a 500 S&W Special). I hate to waste the brass but I cannot find load info anywhere. I have bought three new loading manuals and so far no info.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mrvmax said:


> I have two boxes of Corbon 500 S&W Special rounds (I bought them by mistake, I actually never knew there was a 500 S&W Special). I hate to waste the brass but I cannot find load info anywhere. I have bought three new loading manuals and so far no info.


Are you planning on loading for it if you find info?


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Are you planning on loading for it if you find info?


Yep, I already have powder and primers (plus magnum brass). I just need load info and I cannot find any.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

What powder? And size bullets?


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

I have H110, Ranier 275 grain, Hunter's Supply 325&420 grain lead and Hornady 300 FTX. I have some Winchester 500 S&W magnum brass. I am looking for some Alliant 2400 powder too.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Could not find the Rainier Ballistics 275. Here's another 275 for comparison.
You look to be safe starting around 25.5 grains and working up.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

This is data for a 335 FP Rainier (Plated bullet, not jacketed). This is as close to lead as I could find in the bullet library. This would be safe data for a 325 grn. lead bullet.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Data for a woodleigh 400. I'd start around 26.5grains and work up for a 420grain boolit.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

300XTP all the way up to a max load. Also, not sure on your barrel length. If longer than 4.5, velocities will increase. You shouldn't see any noticeable increase in pressures though.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Thanks a million


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Wow, that Quickload software is expensive


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mrvmax said:


> Wow, that Quickload software is expensive


Yes, but I like it I use it mainly for a check, as well as a ballistic calculator (internal and external).
Also good for powder recommendations.


----------

